# Linguica



## bthurston (Dec 18, 2019)

Finished smoking, here are the proportions if you'd like to try

pork 25% fat content
Salt 2.5%
Garlic 2%
Paprika 1.5%
Cayenne .2%
Corriander .25%
Cinnamon .15%
Clove .07%
Allspice .15%
Blackpepper .15%
Red Wine Vinegar 1.5%
Water 2%


I cold smoke for an hour at 60-80 degrees. My next target temp is 140, I hold this temp for half hour. After that I crank up the heat to 225-250. This I just how I do it. You could just as easily hot smoke out the door.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 18, 2019)

Looks delicious. Love the primitive smoker setup as well!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2019)

Linguica is my favorite breakfast sausage. 

I make a very traditional portuguese recipe that includes port wine, copiuos amounts of garlic, marjoram, black pepper, and lemon slices (removed prior to casing). It is mostly hand cut (1/8"-1/4" cubes).  Any grind is course and only used as a binder.

Tasty with eggs!


----------



## bthurston (Dec 18, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Linguica is my favorite breakfast sausage.
> 
> I make a very traditional portuguese recipe that includes port wine, copiuos amounts of garlic, marjoram, black pepper, and lemon slices (removed prior to casing). It is mostly hand cut (1/8"-1/4" cubes).  Any grind is course and only used as a binder.
> 
> Tasty with eggs!


ill have to give that a try next time, thanks for the input!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't see cure #1 listed in the ingredients. 
You did use a cure right?
Al


----------



## bthurston (Dec 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't see cure #1 listed in the ingredients.
> You did use a cure right?
> Al



I dont use cure when im going to cook fully. you could add it if you are concerned about the low temps during the lower levels of smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

bthurston said:


> I dont use cure when im going to cook fully. you could add it if you are concerned about the low temps during the lower levels of smoking.



That just doesn't sound safe to me, slow smoking sausage to an IT of 150 is not fully cooked. What temps are you smoking it at?
Al


----------



## bthurston (Dec 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That just doesn't sound safe to me, slow smoking sausage to an IT of 150 is not fully cooked. What temps are you smoking it at?
> Al


i pull the heat to 225-250, the sausage will continue to raise after removing from heat.  and yes it is cooked perfectly done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2019)

The instruction, " gradual hot smoke to 150 internal ", is a little vague for our less experienced  members. So, just to be clear, the Linguica is Smoked at 225 to 250, the entire time, until it hits an IT of 150°F?...JJ


----------



## bthurston (Dec 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The instruction, " gradual hot smoke to 150 internal ", is a little vague for our less experienced  members. So, just to be clear, the Linguica is Smoked at 225 to 250, the entire time, until it hits an IT of 150°F?...JJ


I apologise,  I cold smoke for an hour at 60-80  degrees.  My next target temp is 140, I hold this temp for half hour. After that I crank up the heat to 225-250. This I just how I do it. You could just as easily hot smoke out the door.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

bthurston said:


> I apologise,  I cold smoke for an hour at 60-80  degrees.  My next target temp is 140, I hold this temp for half hour. After that I crank up the heat to 225-250. This I just how I do it. You could just as easily hot smoke out the door.


 Well that makes more sense, I wish you would have included this in the original post. Because some of the members may not be as well versed in making sausage as you are. 
and they may have thought it was OK to smoke uncured sausage at lower temps. Thank you for clarifying this!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2019)

bthurston said:


> I apologise,  I cold smoke for an hour at 60-80  degrees.  My next target temp is 140, I hold this temp for half hour. After that I crank up the heat to 225-250. This I just how I do it. You could just as easily hot smoke out the door.



That Works, Thanks.
For our members with Safety concerns. This procedure is Safe because of the Timing and the Thickness of the Sausage. Refer to Smoker at 60 to 80°F, 1 hour, 140°F, 30 minutes. This in line with the USDA Guideline of, no more than 2 hours in the Danger Zone... JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks JJ for clarifying this!
Al


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 19, 2019)

I was just telling my wife last night that I want a fire pit with the ability to cook right over the fire


----------

